# quality rod and reel ?



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

i got into pier fishing about a year ago and after being striped by a tarpon this summer i decided i need some better gear does anyone have any suggestions not neccesarily for a combo but on a quality rod and reel for everything from cobia and tarpon to shark ???


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Penn 706z is pretty much the standard pier reel for fish like kings and tarpon. I would go with at least a 9ft rod but 8ft is still good. Id buy a custom rod used as they are usually higher quality for the same price. 

Watch the classifieds here and check craigslist and you should be able to find a decent set up with 706z for around $200.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a Shimano Spheros 14000 on a Shimano Terramar, XX Stiff. Catches everything from Tuna to pompano and I plan on getting another Spheros soon, I love it. You could probably get away with a rod thats not quite as stiff, but I most often use mine offshore so I like it as is. If I can only take one of my rigs fishing somewhere, that is it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

850ss + Star Plasma I love mine.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Pier fishing is diffrent. The only reason y people recomend 706z is BC its manual. Ever since I started pier finishing iveturnd all 704z,710z, n 550ss into manuals, just BC I get tocontrol the line with myo fingers. But that's a diffrnt story. Like I said pier fishing is diffrent


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Equipment*

I'm a dinosaur and use a Mitchell 402 with a crosswind cam, manual bail and HT-100 drags mounted on a 9 foot custom rod. It works well for both kings, reds or whatever.

For my conventional, I use an ABU 6000C stock. I do have a couple of magged squidders that I use for time to time, but usually on the surf with longer rods.. JMHO C2


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

get a used 9 ft custom rod, and either a penn 706 or a mitchell 302/402 with a manual


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> I'm a dinosaur and use a Mitchell 402 with a crosswind cam, manual bail and HT-100 drags mounted on a 9 foot custom rod. It works well for both kings, reds or whatever.
> 
> For my conventional, I use an ABU 6000C stock. I do have a couple of magged squidders that I use for time to time, but usually on the surf with longer rods.. JMHO C2



I agree, it's hard for me to switch from Penn.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

750 Penn. Offshore, Inshore, Beach Pier whatever. With about a 20-35LBS braid. Then your good. I have it on a smaller pole, so I still get that light tackle feel. I paid $50 for it @ a Pawn Shop.


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the imput


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't forget fishing is still about 50% luck. You can have the best gear in the world, and years of know how but it don't mean squat if the fish just ain't there. Its easy to get frustrated after getting skunked a time or two. Seems there are some days where you'll be the only one NOT hooking up. The biggest thing you can do is trial and error. You'll succeed somewhere and when you do note what works and what didn't. Then you adjust and do it all over again. You also have to be versatile with pier fishing. The pier ain't moving but the fish and bait are. So you want to be as ready as you can be, and don't be afraid to move around. There's a lot of great tackle shops around that can hook you up with the right rigs and bait, go talk to some of them and get an idea of what you want and what to start targeting. You'd be amazed what you can catch with the right rig and bait. Look for structure in the sand, troughs, holes, and the pier itself. Look at the tides and moon phases.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesnt matter the reel as long as it holds atleast 300 yards of 20lb line and your comfortable using it..8 or 9ft rod is the way to go


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dont count out okuma, I love mine and I have plent of penn and abu garcia reels. However for the price abu garcia holds up really well in salwater. Like people have said penns are good I've had a 704,706,7500,8500, and 9500 and then some of the cheaper ones. I've heard they are not as good as they were at one time though. Aslo if you go with a baitcaster from abu garcia make sure its one of the ones made in sweeden.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nothing is good about a penn, imho.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

With the new penn reels I think thats true. Like I said I like my okuma.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Shimano, Daiwa, VS, Accurate, Avet, Finnor... Only thing worth anything anymore. Okuma is ok.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Matt09 said:


> Nothing is good about a penn, imho.


 
I dont know what Matt has against Penn. But he absolutely hates them...lmao. Mine has been holding up for a long time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

When people buy Penn the first thing they should do is open the side cover and pack it solid with grease. The stock Penn's have almost zero grease from the factory. If you do that when you take it out of the box they last forever. I have had some Penn's for 15+ years and they still look brand new and work fine. I love that I can go to the tackle store and get parts if I ever need to.


----------

